# Is this mold or dried up water? Help!



## Crodriguez1 (Dec 24, 2019)

It's not fuzzy and I can't scrap it off with my finger. It was raining the day I bought the wood so it could be either or. Thanks for the help.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 24, 2019)

I’d use it without reservation


----------



## kit s (Dec 24, 2019)

looks like mold, but still usable


----------



## smokin peachey (Dec 24, 2019)

I would use it. Even if it was mold it’s not bad enough to worry about.


----------



## bthurston (Dec 24, 2019)

it looks like mycelium, as in mushroom. no harm no foul. i imagine if you left it you would see it pin and fruit shortly.


----------



## kmmamm (Dec 24, 2019)

I agree with Bthurston, it sure looks like mycelium.  A common wood fungus, it will have absolutely no effect on the fire, smoke or flavor.


----------



## Crodriguez1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Thank you all for the help. I justed wanted to make sure I could still use it since I've read some other posts about throwing out wood with mold.


----------

